# DirecTV Service Plan



## tonyoci (Oct 15, 2006)

I am not familiar with this program. Can someone explain it ? Can you add it at anytime ???

Thanks as usual.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

If you mean the Protection Plan, I think it's 5.99/mo? Basically it covers equipment and service calls for as long as you're paying for it. Replace a box, align a dish, fix/replace cabling and switches etc.

And yes you can add it at any time.



tonyoci said:


> I am not familiar with this program. Can someone explain it ? Can you add it at anytime ???
> 
> Thanks as usual.


----------



## tonyoci (Oct 15, 2006)

This is not the case but wouldn't that mean that I could wait until I had a defect and then add the plan and call a day or two later ???

Thanks for the response


----------



## parkerdt (Oct 26, 2006)

Read the fine print and you'll see that is has to be on your account for 30 days before you actually can use it, presumably to prohibit just what you describe...


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

30 Day waiting period.......


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

You can add it at any time, but upon adding it, it does not take effect for 30 days. You also should not get charged for it for thoe 30 days. Also, when you do sign up for the plan, you are committing to keep it for at least twelve months, or pay a $10 cancellation fee.

It should cover the cost of replacing an owned receiver if that receiver dies. In the case of a leased receiver, the receiver itself is covered, but if you have the PP, the shipping cost of a needed replacement will be free versus $19.95 if you don't have the plan. Also, under the lease the receiver is the only part of your equipment that is covered - the cables, multi-switch, dish, remote are not covered. Those are covered under the protection plan.

If they need to send a tech out for a relignment or equipment problem, it will cost you $70 for the service call if you do not have the plan. With the PP, that service call charge is waived.

It's something you have to think about - are you comfortable doing all your own work, or for some reason maybe unable to? How much does the 'peace of mind' factor play in your decision. Not everybody wants it. I've had it for many years and have had to take advantage of it a few times, most recently when my original HR10-250 died and they replaced it free with an HR20 - no charge for the DVR or shipping.

Good luck with whatever you decide to do!

I type too slow!  There was only one response when I started. Oh well, what they said.


----------



## Clato (Aug 30, 2007)

tonyoci said:


> This is not the case but wouldn't that mean that I could wait until I had a defect and then add the plan and call a day or two later ???
> 
> Thanks for the response


===============================
and cancel the plan *a week or so AFTER your system is FIXED,*thats one reason *am GLAD,they have the 30 day wait & the 12 month sign up, *===============================================
i just resigned up for another 12 months,(contract 2yr for equipment) ends in November and i just re signed up,(think i got a good deal) *I also consider the protection plan like 911, you may never use the emergency services, but its nice to know its there.*
clato,


----------



## gizzorge (Jul 31, 2007)

This is a different thing to different people. I think it's worth it. I have paid $6 a month since February. That's $48, including this month. I have had two service calls after the 90-day window went by, one requiring parts - more than a $140 value for $50? Sounds like a good deal to me. 

But then again, I could pay $6 a month for 3 years and never need another service call... then I'd just have to suck it up and deal.


----------



## tonyoci (Oct 15, 2006)

The main reason I would want it would be as a protection against a receiver going wrong. So it seems that would be covered.

I have two HR20's, one just leased, the first one has had an intermittent problem that I was unable to reproduce during the two onsite warranty calls. If I decide to get the plan (understanding the 30days and 12 months rule) then I could call on that issue after 30 days right if I can reproduce it ???


----------



## tonyoci (Oct 15, 2006)

I just called and asked some questions.

DTV is saying

1) It does cover cabling, multiswitch and receivers
2) It covers the cost of any onsite visits from a technician also
3) It covers all my receivers, even the old DirecTIVO one's I already have.

Now this may not be accurate of course but this is what they told me


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

tonyoci said:


> The main reason I would want it would be as a protection against a receiver going wrong. So it seems that would be covered.
> 
> I have two HR20's, one just leased, the first one has had an intermittent problem that I was unable to reproduce during the two onsite warranty calls. If I decide to get the plan (understanding the 30days and 12 months rule) then I could call on that issue after 30 days right if I can reproduce it ???


Since the receiver is leased, you can call now and get a replacement, but in that situation they will charge $19.95 for shipping. You may be able to talk your way out of it, or maybe not:grin:


----------



## tonyoci (Oct 15, 2006)

The two times I called on it they never offered a replacement, just to send a tech out which would cost $70 min now (free with the plan)


----------



## CPanther95 (Apr 2, 2007)

It has been invaluable for me over the years. Basically, upgrades all your equipment whenever it goes bad - because typically you get the current receiver available whenever it needs replaced.

2 of 4 HD-Tivos have been replaced with HR20s. My DTC-100 was upgraded 4 times (last time to a H20).


----------



## ShadowFree (Feb 10, 2007)

Leased? My old Phillips Tivo which I owned, was not a lease unit died and was replaced. It was replaced with a R15 under the protection plan. The bill now shows the R15 as a leased item. Is this correct? Owned goes to Leased under the plan. Yes both are billed at 4.99, but that could change. + the .50 month tax for the leased unit. Do I have to give back this unit?


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

ShadowFree said:


> Leased? My old Phillips Tivo which I owned, was not a lease unit died and was replaced. It was replaced with a R15 under the protection plan. The bill now shows the R15 as a leased item. Is this correct? Owned goes to Leased under the plan. Yes both are billed at 4.99, but that could change. + the .50 month tax for the leased unit. Do I have to give back this unit?


it should still be owned, they messed up. you will need to call and get fixed. Access card distribution team or a sup is the only ones that will be able to change it. As they are the only one's that have access to stms.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

tonyoci said:


> I just called and asked some questions.
> 
> DTV is saying
> 
> ...


That is accurate.



tonyoci said:


> If I decide to get the plan (understanding the 30days and 12 months rule) then I could call on that issue after 30 days right if I can reproduce it ???


Yes, you could. As for the problem you are having now (and without the plan), there are certain problems that come up that they can diagnose over the phone and it's clear the box died. In those cases, they may send you a replacement without rolling a Tech, but especially if there's and intermittent problem that you are not able to reproduce, they're going to roll a Tech and not just send a new unit - therefore, a $70 charge.


----------



## vurbano (May 15, 2004)

tonyoci said:


> This is not the case but wouldn't that mean that I could wait until I had a defect and then add the plan and call a day or two later ???
> 
> Thanks for the response


Yes but you have to wait 30 days to call in with the problem. Its also the only way not to get snookered into another 2 year commitment if your HD DVR breaks. IF you can believe that, almost sounds illegal. "If our eqiupment that you are renting craps out we get your [email protected]@ for another 2 years unless you pay the protection ransom fee"


----------



## marksman (Dec 23, 2006)

mexican-bum said:


> it should still be owned, they messed up. you will need to call and get fixed. Access card distribution team or a sup is the only ones that will be able to change it. As they are the only one's that have access to stms.


I don't know about that. Depending on when it was it could be a lease. They do replace owned boxes with leased boxes. There is no evidence here to support why this would not be a lease.

When the box you own stops working, they don't give you a new box to own for free. They would charge you for it or make a deal for it. But they don't sell boxes anymore, so you would get a lease one. If it was any time in the last year or so, it is almost definately a lease.

The problem with boxes being mislabeled had to do with boxes that were bought beore they began leasing boxes.


----------



## stsrep (Mar 10, 2007)

Don't nickel and dime over this.
The plan is cheap insurance for anything that goes wrong with your D* equipment.
Well worth the cost IF anything craps out.


----------



## surfbird (Sep 10, 2006)

JLucPicard said:


> You can add it at any time, but upon adding it, it does not take effect for 30 days. You also should not get charged for it for thoe 30 days. Also, when you do sign up for the plan, you are committing to keep it for at least twelve months, or pay a $10 cancellation fee.
> 
> It should cover the cost of replacing an owned receiver if that receiver dies. In the case of a leased receiver, the receiver itself is covered, but if you have the PP, the shipping cost of a needed replacement will be free versus $19.95 if you don't have the plan. Also, under the lease the receiver is the only part of your equipment that is covered - the cables, multi-switch, dish, remote are not covered. Those are covered under the protection plan.
> 
> ...


very well said.. a few things I saw that may need to be covered.. commitment is not continued.. w/pp ok..

Now, for the rest of you bickering over the Owned vs Leased below..

I know YOU paid for a ird & you own it.. but.. that was before the new program started.. You owned & it & w/o the plan or w/dtv replacing it w/o the plan. Lets think of it this way & maybe it makes more sense..

DTV is replacing a ird that can be or maybe considered obsolute in the first place.. obviously if the tivo cannot be replaced w/a tivo.. sorry we don't carry those anymore.. BUT DTV is replacing that not working ird w/a working one at no cost..

Why should you still own it?? dtv is replacing it again?? But hey if you want to own another one, sure.. dtv would let you.. You just need to ask to pay the owned price & they will say, ' that will be $399 + dh' Ok does the replacement program start to sound better?? whether w/PP or not??

Geez, I have been customer for like 9 yrs & I'd rather have PP & know my ird is replaced w/no cost or commitment.. I've never used the stuff but.. I know it is there.. I have a hr-20, h20, 4 standard irds.. I don't want to pay for it.. & I understand why your frustrated w/info.. most reps don't feel the need to truly explain it till you have the "well sir, I don't see you have the PP" speech, when you have a technical issue.. would you not rather save that if at all possible. I know how annoying I feel when I say that. so I try to explain the pp more so they understand & understand.. hey I have it I haven't had to use it but in these cases it comes in handy.. which btw, dtv feels I give out to much personal info w/my compare my experiences w/the cust like this, but I feel that reinforces that I understand YOU as a customer since I'm a customer way longer than a rep..

It really is worth it.. & btw.. if you don't get things resolved.. technical wise.. retention isn't the only folks now that can help.. especially tech unresolved.. it is called case management & a request has to be put in for them to look at the unresolved issues so they can get to work finding a way to fix, whether or not install or pp issue where they didn't help..

I love my job & all ya'll guys, dtv doesn't do things to snucker you in for longer.. we offer the equpmnt at lower cost or free & just want you to stay a cust.. what is wrong w/that.. & btw lease is not a rental, lease is a different tag that lets DTV know.. that is dtvs equpmnt that comes back to dtv.. no extra charge because the leased additional ird charge it you mirroring fee same as it has been since like 2000 or 2001.. why so many reps & customers misunderstand I haven't figured that out. Things have changed for the better on equpmnt cost.. really..


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

I always add this to threads about the protection plan. It covers remote controls too.


----------



## run2lax (Aug 24, 2007)

tonyoci said:


> I am not familiar with this program. Can someone explain it ? Can you add it at anytime ???
> 
> Thanks as usual.


I've always gotten them to come out and service me for free and I refuse to pay for the protection plan on stuff I am leasing when cable will come for free everytime. I think this is a scam for the high end subscribers they just don;t worry about. Now if you only get the 30 buck a month deal, then maybe they won't, but they do for me.


----------



## cnmsales (Jan 9, 2007)

Thing for me is its a lot easier to pay 6 bucks a month as opposed to having to pay 70 dollars + more maybe at one time.


----------



## LanceTX (May 22, 2007)

I have the protection plan and have got my money's worth out of it. In just the last year, I've had 2 defective receivers replaced and had my dish realigned twice as well. All of those incidents were covered. It's nice not having to worry about having any problems that may arise.


----------



## Xram (Nov 19, 2005)

joed32 said:


> I always add this to threads about the protection plan. It covers remote controls too.


They plan only covers the stock remotes that come with the receivers.


----------



## sdicomp (Sep 12, 2006)

Just don't let them stick you with a 2 year committment for a replaced receiver like they tried to do me!!


----------



## Hunter707 (Jan 11, 2007)

I called last night to have a realignment as my 103(b) transponders are in the 30-60 range. I did not have the protection plan, but I do now. She didn't explain the 30 day waiting period very well, but we finally got it worked out. They are coming tomorrow to do a realignment and bring a WB616 at no cost. The 30 day waiting period is still in effect, but they are waiving the cost of this service call as long as I keep the plan for 1 year. YMMV, but it worked for me.

It seems worth it to me. The WB616 is $130 or so and I was going to buy one anyway and I don't feel like going through the hassle of re-aiming my dish. I had a heck of a time with my StarChoice dish and I don't feel like dealing with that again.

Hunter


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

marksman said:


> I don't know about that. Depending on when it was it could be a lease. They do replace owned boxes with leased boxes. There is no evidence here to support why this would not be a lease.
> 
> When the box you own stops working, they don't give you a new box to own for free. They would charge you for it or make a deal for it. But they don't sell boxes anymore, so you would get a lease one. If it was any time in the last year or so, it is almost definately a lease.
> 
> The problem with boxes being mislabeled had to do with boxes that were bought beore they began leasing boxes.


I just had my 3rd and final HR10 fail and had replace with an HR20, I own all 3 hr20's like I owned all 3 of my hr10's but maybe I'm the exception, so the pp plan easily worth it to me


----------



## surfbird (Sep 10, 2006)

mexican-bum said:


> I just had my 3rd and final HR10 fail and had replace with an HR20, I own all 3 hr20's like I owned all 3 of my hr10's but maybe I'm the exception, so the pp plan easily worth it to me


only ones that can approve lease to owned irds are access card distribution team. Just ask them to research your acct to see what your equpmnt should be.. each acct is totally different & so is each customer..


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

Reading over the posts I just wanted to note a few things (and maybe do a lil summing up).

The protection plan (DirecTV's ins. policy) is 5.99/month.
It covers all service calls, replacement remotes, and replacement receivers.
It takes *30 days* to take effect on your account.
Within the first 30 days, if you needed a call, it'd be $14.95
I dont remember how much the equip costs are.

I think thats about it...


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

CJTE said:


> Reading over the posts I just wanted to note a few things (and maybe do a lil summing up).
> 
> The protection plan (DirecTV's ins. policy) is 5.99/month.
> It covers all service calls, replacement remotes, and replacement receivers.
> ...


You should check the agreement though (it's on their site)...there are numerous exemptions to what is covered. They won't cover items that need repair because of a faulty install or "acts of God" (weather/lightning), etc.


----------



## JDubbs413 (Sep 4, 2007)

I've had numerous stuff done within the first 30 days and it was all free. The receivers are under full warranty and I even had a service call and it was free. It actually gets more difficult to get stuff under the agreement because you have to talk to protection agent.


----------



## hankmack (Feb 8, 2006)

"The protection plan (DirecTV's ins. policy) is 5.99/month."

DTV web site shows the plan at $7.99/month. Are their 2 plans?


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Ken S said:


> You should check the agreement though (it's on their site)...there are numerous exemptions to what is covered. They won't cover items that need repair because of a faulty install or "acts of God" (weather/lightning), etc.


Don't be too sure about the "acts of God". Case in point: While living in Hollywood Florida I got hit very badly by hurricane Wilma. I lost power for 1-1/2 months. I got a generator from friend after the first week but sadly I didn't have D*. I called them from my cell phone (didn't get land line service back for 2-1/2 months) and they sent out a tech the next day and he realigned the dish and JOY!!!! It didn't cost me a thing because I had the protection plan.
The small cost of the plan has been worth it to me since I have used it several times since.
Just my two cents.
And I didn't have to talk to a "protection agent" just made a normal service call.
Oh and I only had D* service for about a month and a half before "Wilma" made a visit.


----------



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

I just made a call to DTV about another matter (which I just posted a new thread about "costs") and as part of that call the CSR tried to sell me the plan you are discussing here. How timely. I've been with DTV for 10 years and have never had to pay for them to come out to fix problems (and, I've had a LOT of problems). Yesterday was the first time I had them replace a receiver. When activating the newly received device, the guy on the phone told me since all my HR20's are now "leased" they are covered by DTV if anything EVER goes wrong. He said I've been with them a long time, pay promptly, I'm a highly valued customer, etc. etc. etc. Yeah, yeah, yeah.

Well the CSR today (for my "billing") question, says only 90 days and tried to sell me this plan. I don't know. I'll keep reading what you'all post regarding your thoughts and experiences and see if I need to add yet another $6 x month to my bill. I just get aggravated when one CSR says one thing and next says something else. How does one EVER get accurate and definitive information?


----------



## Smuuth (Oct 4, 2005)

Xram said:


> They plan only covers the stock remotes that come with the receivers.


Thats not true. I have used the protection plan to replace a faulty RC32RF that I ordered as an additional remote.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Well it's like any insurance.It's damn if you don't or damn if you do.I just know I sleep alot better knowing I do.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> Don't be too sure about the "acts of God". Case in point: While living in Hollywood Florida I got hit very badly by hurricane Wilma. I lost power for 1-1/2 months. I got a generator from friend after the first week but sadly I didn't have D*. I called them from my cell phone (didn't get land line service back for 2-1/2 months) and they sent out a tech the next day and he realigned the dish and JOY!!!! It didn't cost me a thing because I had the protection plan.
> The small cost of the plan has been worth it to me since I have used it several times since.
> Just my two cents.
> And I didn't have to talk to a "protection agent" just made a normal service call.
> Oh and I only had D* service for about a month and a half before "Wilma" made a visit.


I'm very sure about what their agreement states. The fact that they do something outside of their agreement doesn't guarantee that they'll do it again or for everyone. The may have done it for free if you didn't have the agreement.

We can also be pretty sure that the company that covers this insurance for DirecTV is making money from the deal and that DirecTV also is making money from reselling the program.

Hey, I'm not telling anyone not to do it...that's a personal decision, but people should be aware of the exemptions from the program and what they're really buying.

Click here for a link to the plan

Here's the text of the exemptions:

What is Not Covered: (1) Incidental or consequential damages; (2)
Intentional acts or criminal acts by you, damage from accident, abuse,
misuse, introduction of foreign objects into the product, unauthorized
product modifications or alterations, failure to follow the
manufacturer's instructions, third-party actions (fire, collision,
vandalism, loss, theft, etc.); (3) Accessories, including antennas; (4)
Preventative maintenance; (5) Damage which is not reported within
thirty (30) days after expiration of this Plan; (6) Damage to
commercially-used products (unless this Plan has been specifically
endorsed to cover commercial use); (7) External signal interference;
(8) Pre-existing conditions or problems; (9) Repairs associated with
incomplete or unsuccessful installation; (10) Any satellite dish or other
equipment made specifically for or permanently attached to
automobiles, recreational vehicles, including without limitation
watercraft, aircraft, or mobile homes; (11) Television/receiver
combinations where the repair or replacement is needed directly on the
combo unit; (12) Components and wiring related to the computer
service for integrated Broadband products such as Direcway and
DirecPC; (13) DIRECTV portable devices; (14) Satellite dishes mounted
to structures or objects that are not man-made and stationary; (15) any
failures, or parts and/or labor costs incurred as a result of a
manufacturers recall; (16) "Acts of God".


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Ken S said:


> I'm very sure about what their agreement states. The fact that they do something outside of their agreement doesn't guarantee that they'll do it again or for everyone. The may have done it for free if you didn't have the agreement.
> 
> We can also be pretty sure that the company that covers this insurance for DirecTV is making money from the deal and that DirecTV also is making money from reselling the program.
> 
> ...


I didn't doubt your knowledge about D*s clause in the service agreement about "acts of God". I just pointed out that that is a very broad statement and that D* took care of my problem quickly amidst some very tough and destructive times that very well could have been interpreted as an "act of God". 
Now whether D* would have done the service call for free had I NOT had the service agreement is up to useless speculation since that was not the situation.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> I didn't doubt your knowledge about D*s clause in the service agreement about "acts of God". I just pointed out that that is a very broad statement and that D* took care of my problem quickly amidst some very tough and destructive times that very well could have been interpreted as an "act of God".
> Now whether D* would have done the service call for free had I NOT had the service agreement is up to useless speculation since that was not the situation.


I have a feeling that long-term customers that have a higher rating at DirecTV get much better service and may not need the protection plan. We've been with DirecTV for over ten years now. When a hurricane knocked our dish off the side of the house I got a guy to come out the next day and paid $100 to get it fixed. A week later I called DirecTV to get an additional receiver and told them about the dish. They credited me the full amount of the repair and sent me the DVR for free. I've never had the plan.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (Apr 28, 2005)

It's worth every penny.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

hankmack said:


> "The protection plan (DirecTV's ins. policy) is 5.99/month."
> 
> DTV web site shows the plan at $7.99/month. Are their 2 plans?


It _used_ to be 7.99, if you call a CSR to add it they will give it to you for 5.99, if you're currently being charged $7.99 call a CSR and request that they remove it and re-add it for the new price. Just note this will most likely cause a 30-day no call period.

There is also usually a 1 year commitment to the PLAN, not a service commitment

edit: corrected my pricing, CSR's will add it for $5.99


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Ken S said:


> I have a feeling that long-term customers that have a higher rating at DirecTV get much better service and may not need the protection plan. We've been with DirecTV for over ten years now. When a hurricane knocked our dish off the side of the house I got a guy to come out the next day and paid $100 to get it fixed. A week later I called DirecTV to get an additional receiver and told them about the dish. They credited me the full amount of the repair and sent me the DVR for free. I've never had the plan.


When "Wilma " hit I called D* that day via cell (surprised it was working ) explained what happened and they suspended the service. About 5 days later, after we got the generator, I called D* to reactivate,which D* did. and then called because I did not have a signal...well read my above post. When I got the bill D* owed me money!!!! Go figure.

D* has been great as far as providing acommodating services to me during the "cane " period and I was only a two month customer when the hurricane hit.

I hope I can get D* next Saturday and I can drop Comcast even though it will cost to break my two year agreement.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

hankmack said:


> "The protection plan (DirecTV's ins. policy) is 5.99/month."
> 
> DTV web site shows the plan at $7.99/month. Are their 2 plans?


I just searched DirecTV's website and only saw $5.99 .At one time I believe they raised it up for the HD receivers,but then brought it back down to $5.99.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

Ken S said:


> You should check the agreement though (it's on their site)...there are numerous exemptions to what is covered. They won't cover items that need repair because of a faulty install or "acts of God" (weather/lightning), etc.


I think thats a per-individual thing... Ive heard very few stories that they wouldnt replace a remote (even though it may have been thrown into a wall/spilt water/whatever)... Or even a receiver. It depends on how much they can tell it was intentional damage.

If you call up and say you threw the receiver on the pavement then ran it over with a semi... That wont be a free replacement. But if you, as so many, many people do, call and say it "mysteriously" quit working... They'll usually replace it.

Now when it gets back to the warehouse with tire marks... you may be facing a fee 
But the initial replacement is free


----------



## lowspeed (Oct 8, 2007)

run2lax said:


> I've always gotten them to come out and service me for free and I refuse to pay for the protection plan on stuff I am leasing when cable will come for free everytime. I think this is a scam for the high end subscribers they just don;t worry about. Now if you only get the 30 buck a month deal, then maybe they won't, but they do for me.


I agree 100%.... one of those WTF....


----------



## rebaztec (Apr 14, 2007)

tonyoci said:


> I just called and asked some questions.
> 
> DTV is saying
> 
> ...


That's my question. Just got off the phone, one CSR says it DOES NOT cover old receivers like an owned HR10-250, only the leased receivers like an HR20 or D11. The next guy, same phone call, says they cover everything...who to believe...


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

The protection plan covers all equipment (all receivers, dish, multi-switch, and cable) and it covers the cost of all service calls.


----------



## rebaztec (Apr 14, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> The protection plan covers all equipment (all receivers, dish, multi-switch, and cable) and it covers the cost of all service calls.


Just signed up. I sure hope my HR10 doesn't go south...:nono:


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

rebaztec said:


> That's my question. Just got off the phone, one CSR says it DOES NOT cover old receivers like an owned HR10-250, only the leased receivers like an HR20 or D11. The next guy, same phone call, says they cover everything...who to believe...


... It covers owned equipment. As a matter of fact, last time I checked, owned equipment is replaced with owned equipment. Usually refurbed though.

Worst case scenario its swapped w/ leased equipment, still no charge.

If you dont have it then you may be able to get a receiver swap to leased but there'll prolly be a S&H charge


----------



## rebaztec (Apr 14, 2007)

CJTE said:


> ... It covers owned equipment. As a matter of fact, last time I checked, owned equipment is replaced with owned equipment. Usually refurbed though.
> 
> Worst case scenario its swapped w/ leased equipment, still no charge.
> 
> If you dont have it then you may be able to get a receiver swap to leased but there'll prolly be a S&H charge


What's that, $19.95? Better than the full price of a LEASED box. Refurb or otherwise...I think that's worth the $5.99 a month.


----------



## hankmack (Feb 8, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> I just searched DirecTV's website and only saw $5.99 .At one time I believe they raised it up for the HD receivers,but then brought it back down to $5.99.


It is listed at the 5.99 and 7.99 price in two different locations on their web page. When I called, the correct price is $5.99


----------



## lowjeep (Jul 23, 2004)

I can assure you it does cover lightning strikes or any other electrical diturbances that would cause your system to get fried. I can also assure you that it does cover all receivers on the account. It has been easily worth it for me. I have had to have one service call to realign my D*installed OTA antenna. (Surprise, tech had it facing 180 degrees in the wrong direction) I also had some sort of electrical short and had 2 H10s replaced with H20-600s, an HR10-250 replaced with an HR20-700, and a Hughes sd-dvr tivo replaced with an r15. Not only did this save me from leasing the new mpeg4 HD boxes (I owned the others so I now own the replacements as well) it also saved me the money it would have cost to replace them for the new mpeg4 switchout.


----------



## rebaztec (Apr 14, 2007)

lowjeep said:


> I can assure you it does cover lightning strikes or any other electrical diturbances that would cause your system to get fried. I can also assure you that it does cover all receivers on the account. It has been easily worth it for me. I have had to have one service call to realign my D*installed OTA antenna. (Surprise, tech had it facing 180 degrees in the wrong direction) I also had some sort of electrical short and had 2 H10s replaced with H20-600s, an HR10-250 replaced with an HR20-700, and a Hughes sd-dvr tivo replaced with an r15. Not only did this save me from leasing the new mpeg4 HD boxes (I owned the others so I now own the replacements as well) it also saved me the money it would have cost to replace them for the new mpeg4 switchout.


Thanks!


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

lowjeep said:


> I can assure you it does cover lightning strikes or any other electrical diturbances that would cause your system to get fried. I can also assure you that it does cover all receivers on the account. It has been easily worth it for me. I have had to have one service call to realign my D*installed OTA antenna. (Surprise, tech had it facing 180 degrees in the wrong direction) I also had some sort of electrical short and had 2 H10s replaced with H20-600s, an HR10-250 replaced with an HR20-700, and a Hughes sd-dvr tivo replaced with an r15. Not only did this save me from leasing the new mpeg4 HD boxes (I owned the others so I now own the replacements as well) it also saved me the money it would have cost to replace them for the new mpeg4 switchout.


Lowjeep,

Their agreement says it doesn't. They may cover the problem...but they are not bound to do it. I would never feel assured that an insurance company (and that's who underwrites the protection plan) is going to cover something they say they won't.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

My personal take on the "protection" (insurance) plan is this:

If you are like many folks today that just grab the phone when something breaks down (TV set, appliance, wall switch, etc.) then the $5.99 protection plan is probably for you. If your only knowledge about your DirecTV system is how to use it (and maybe change the batteries in your remote) the plan is definitely for you.

But if you are like me who purchased and installed ALL of his own DirecTV equipment (including the dish) prior to this "leasing" concept, it may not be for you. $72 per year (plus tax if applicable) is a LOT of MONEY.

I recently upgraded my owned receivers to two R15 leased DVR's. Both cost me nothing due to my long relationship with DirecTV and an email offer followed by the newest DVR offer using the special promo code. It did cause me to commit to a 2 year programming extension, but if unforseen circumstances happen, the $300 pro-rated early termination fee is a lot cheaper than going out and buying two new DVR's. (My older SD receivers each cost me $100)

One or more of these units would have to break down MORE THAN THREE TIMES EACH YEAR for me to be "ahead of the game" with the protection plan!! (each "non-protection plan" replacement is $20) Of course, when you pay the $20 S & H fee on a leased receiver, if that unit breaks down within 3 months you get another for free) Is the new DirecTV-branded equipment of that poor a quality? I have my original Hughes SD receiver I purchased in 2000 and it still works fine! In fact, ALL of my old (purchased) receivers worked fine after YEARS of service before I "retired" them. The 3 LNB dish I purchased for $99.99 has been in service for 2 1/2 years now, the single LNB dish before that was in service for 4 years.

I think this DirecTV satellite hardware is VERY reliable and IF IT IS INSTALLED PROPERLY (translation: not "thrown" in by some kid who gets paid by the number of installs per day) it should last for years and years. I wasn't impressed by the "free installs" that came with the DVR's, and redid the cabling myself later.

Fortunately, we don't get too many hurricanes here in Wisconsin, and since my dish is mounted on the rear wall of my brick house about 5 feet above the ground it probably won't get hit by lightning anytime soon.

So for me, the "protection" plan offers little protection.

But I still have car and homeowners insurance....


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Actually, after the guy I paid re-installed and braced my dish it lasted through two hurricanes including one where the southern part of the eye passed over our house (generally the worst part of the storm). We easily had winds over 120MPH and it didn't budge. I used my Prius to provide power for the house (minus A/C) and we were able to watch TV that afternoon.

Other than the six HR20s that failed early on (all replaced no charge by Crutchfield) I've had need for just one service call in 10 years.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

hankmack said:


> It is listed at the 5.99 and 7.99 price in two different locations on their web page. When I called, the correct price is $5.99


I think the $5.99 plan is for customers who have all (only) leased receivers, and the $7.99 plan covers owned receivers. Not 100% certain of that.

Carl


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

You know if you have the protection plan for a year and haven't used it.You've just
got to realize that those signal readings look too low.:eek2::lol:


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

hankmack said:


> It is listed at the 5.99 and 7.99 price in two different locations on their web page. When I called, the correct price is $5.99


That's what I pay.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

carl6 said:


> I think the $5.99 plan is for customers who have all (only) leased receivers, and the $7.99 plan covers owned receivers. Not 100% certain of that.
> 
> Carl


Kinda... $7.99 was the original cost per month, when DTV started leasing receivers it went down to $5.99, if anyone paying $7.99 wants to pay $5.99 its a phone call (and an automated system, and filling in a CSR) away.



Jhon69 said:


> You know if you have the protection plan for a year and haven't used it.You've just
> got to realize that those signal readings look too low.:eek2::lol:


No kidding... right?
I'll be makin sure I get 2 service calls per year just so I know im getting my moneys worth.


----------



## rebaztec (Apr 14, 2007)

I have an old Sammy SIR t-160 in my closet, not activated, do I need to 1)activate it, 2) have it activated for 30 days or 3) just call for a replacement because it won't turn on?

I previously had it hooked up until my HR10-250 was purchased, but now it's looking frim for both of them...:nono:


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

rebaztec said:


> I have an old Sammy SIR t-160 in my closet, not activated, do I need to 1)activate it, 2) have it activated for 30 days or 3) just call for a replacement because it won't turn on?
> 
> I previously had it hooked up until my HR10-250 was purchased, *but now it's looking frim for both of them*...:nono:


I have no idea what that last statement (I bolded it) means - if 'frim' is a term I'm not familiar with or a typo. If you have a receiver that won't turn on and is not active on your account, I seriously doubt that D* would replace it. Why should they? I guess I'm not sure what you're asking.


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 9, 2007)

JLucPicard said:


> I have no idea what that last statement (I bolded it) means - if 'frim' is a term I'm not familiar with or a typo. If you have a receiver that won't turn on and is not active on your account, I seriously doubt that D* would replace it. Why should they? I guess I'm not sure what you're asking.


Maybe he means its looking grim for both of them? Ones dead and another on the way??


----------



## bt-rtp (Dec 30, 2005)

If a receiver goes bad, they FedEx a replacement overnight. If the antenna needs to be re-aliigned, they dispatch a technican for no charge. This costs $70 if you do not have the service plan. It's a good deal.


----------



## rebaztec (Apr 14, 2007)

JLucPicard said:


> I have no idea what that last statement (I bolded it) means - if 'frim' is a term I'm not familiar with or a typo. If you have a receiver that won't turn on and is not active on your account, I seriously doubt that D* would replace it. Why should they? I guess I'm not sure what you're asking.


my bad, that's "grim" Typo...


----------



## rebaztec (Apr 14, 2007)

bt-rtp said:


> If a receiver goes bad, they FedEx a replacement overnight. If the antenna needs to be re-aliigned, they dispatch a technican for no charge. This costs $70 if you do not have the service plan. It's a good deal.


Yes, but does it need to be activated to be replaced? I have the Sammy in my closet, because I'm pretty sure it's dead from way back when...can I exchange it for a H20?


----------



## Tonedeaf (Jun 13, 2006)

I am getting my second HR20 on Saturday as a replacement. I do not have the Protection plan, but I did pay $19.95 for each replacement. One unit was sent to me and was refurbed, the one coming Saturday the rep told me she wanted to make sure I get a new one so a tech is coming out with it.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Jun 13, 2006)

rebaztec said:


> Yes, but does it need to be activated to be replaced? I have the Sammy in my closet, because I'm pretty sure it's dead from way back when...can I exchange it for a H20?


Well, yeah, would a cell phone company replace a phone that didn't have active service?


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

rebaztec said:


> my bad, that's "grim" Typo...


Now my bad - I'm usually much better at picking up things like that - that's what I get for reading the forum at work!


----------



## DishCSR (Jan 14, 2004)

Janice805 said:


> I just made a call to DTV about another matter (which I just posted a new thread about "costs") and as part of that call the CSR tried to sell me the plan you are discussing here. How timely. I've been with DTV for 10 years and have never had to pay for them to come out to fix problems (and, I've had a LOT of problems). Yesterday was the first time I had them replace a receiver. When activating the newly received device, the guy on the phone told me since all my HR20's are now "leased" they are covered by DTV if anything EVER goes wrong. He said I've been with them a long time, pay promptly, I'm a highly valued customer, etc. etc. etc. Yeah, yeah, yeah.
> 
> Well the CSR today (for my "billing") question, says only 90 days and tried to sell me this plan. I don't know. I'll keep reading what you'all post regarding your thoughts and experiences and see if I need to add yet another $6 x month to my bill. I just get aggravated when one CSR says one thing and next says something else. How does one EVER get accurate and definitive information?


trust me, leased recvrs are always "in warranty" , owned recvrs without the pro plan have a 90 day warranty. and yes the pro plan replaces owned with owned and leased with leased (that is if the pro plan csr orders it right) problem is, that a lot of them don't order it right.

every thing jluc posted is accurate,,,he's always correct and accurate,


----------



## DishCSR (Jan 14, 2004)

JLucPicard said:


> You can add it at any time, but upon adding it, it does not take effect for 30 days. You also should not get charged for it for thoe 30 days. Also, when you do sign up for the plan, you are committing to keep it for at least twelve months, or pay a $10 cancellation fee.
> 
> It should cover the cost of replacing an owned receiver if that receiver dies. In the case of a leased receiver, the receiver itself is covered, but if you have the PP, the shipping cost of a needed replacement will be free versus $19.95 if you don't have the plan. Also, under the lease the receiver is the only part of your equipment that is covered - the cables, multi-switch, dish, remote are not covered. Those are covered under the protection plan.
> 
> ...


you are 100% correct , (you always are, lol)


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

rebaztec said:


> Yes, but does it need to be activated to be replaced? I have the Sammy in my closet, because I'm pretty sure it's dead from way back when...can I exchange it for a H20?


...
Activate it back to the account
Wait...
Wait...
Replace it.


----------



## rsteinfe (May 7, 2005)

While the "fine print" excludes "acts of God," the D* website specifically says that the protection plan does cover "power surge-related repairs."

I have used the plan twice this summer. Both situations were caused by a lightning-induced surge coming in on the phone line. In both cases, the surge took out my DSL modem and exploded one of the DSL filters.

The first time, the surge took out my HR20, along with 2 older RCA SD receivers, as well as exploding one of the LNB's on the slimline dish. They replaced my HR20-700 with an HR20-100, and the RCA SD's with d11's. The complete LNB assembly of the dish was replaced as well. 

The second surge killed off one of the LNB's. Both times, my cost for complete replacement/repair was zero. I've had the protection plan since May, and figure I'm way ahead in $$$ at this point!

(You can be sure that none of my D* receivers will ever be connected to a phone line again!)


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

CJTE said:


> ...
> Activate it back to the account
> Wait...
> Wait...
> Replace it.


Will he be able to activate it if he can't even power it up? Or is it just calling in, give the numbers, and then when they ask if he can see x on channel x, an affirmative answer covers it? (Not really ethical, though, in my book. YMMV)


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

DishCSR said:


> you are 100% correct , (you always are, lol)


Thanks - I try! But I have blown it a few times.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

JLucPicard said:


> Will he be able to activate it if he can't even power it up? Or is it just calling in, give the numbers, and then when they ask if he can see x on channel x, an affirmative answer covers it? (Not really ethical, though, in my book. YMMV)


I dont find it exactly ethical either, I shouldnt've stated it the way I did. I shouldve mentioned that it was a loophole in the system, not something I recommend...

Anyway, yes, you can get a new access card, call in, and activate the card to the receiver without even being able to power up the receiver... Just give them the RID, AC#, MFG, Model, & Serial #.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

CJTE said:


> I dont find it exactly ethical either, I shouldnt've stated it the way I did. I shouldve mentioned that it was a loophole in the system, not something I recommend...
> 
> Anyway, yes, you can get a new access card, call in, and activate the card to the receiver without even being able to power up the receiver... Just give them the RID, AC#, MFG, Model, & Serial #.


Yep ! I was typing out a response and was distracted by a PM and you beat me to it.

Just say uh huh, yes, they are there when the CSR tries to verify programming (they should anyway!)


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

okietekkie said:


> Yep ! I was typing out a response and was distracted by a PM and you beat me to it.
> 
> Just say uh huh, yes, they are there when the CSR tries to verify programming (they should anyway!)


... Oooh wait, no, make it even better.

Tell them you're getting "channel not purchased" or "please call ext. 721"
They'll have you reset the receiver. Watch the clock, after a minute and a half, tell them its rebooted and everythings working.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Or you could act ethically and call them and ask for an upgrade on the receiver. You never know they may just give you a new one at no/low charge.


----------



## rebaztec (Apr 14, 2007)

JLucPicard said:


> Will he be able to activate it if he can't even power it up? Or is it just calling in, give the numbers, and then when they ask if he can see x on channel x, an affirmative answer covers it? (Not really ethical, though, in my book. YMMV)


Seriously, coming from THE Jean-Luc Picard...I think I can power it up and I do want it to work, but it's pretty old and been in the closet for at least two years...

My next question is does it have to be up and running for 30 days or is that just the protection plan?


----------



## markman07 (Dec 22, 2005)

$575.00 not spent on Directv Plan.

I have had Directv for almost 8 years. I haven't had or needed the plan. Just take the 6 bucks each month and put it in a little "repair" fund. If you ever need a repair then you spend the money when needed. If after a few years you are ok then you can always put the money elsewhere! Why throw it away to Directv? Of course if you are known to have super bad luck then go for it.


----------



## bnglbill (Nov 29, 2006)

Canis Lupus said:


> If you mean the Protection Plan, I think it's 5.99/mo? Basically it covers equipment and service calls for as long as you're paying for it. Replace a box, align a dish, fix/replace cabling and switches etc.
> 
> And yes you can add it at any time.


Anyone know, is it $5.99 per box?


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

bnglbill said:


> Anyone know, is it $5.99 per box?


No, it's per account.


----------



## BK EH (Oct 3, 2005)

markman07 said:


> $575.00 not spent on Directv Plan.
> 
> I have had Directv for almost 8 years. I haven't had or needed the plan. Just take the 6 bucks each month and put it in a little "repair" fund. If you ever need a repair then you spend the money when needed. If after a few years you are ok then you can always put the money elsewhere! Why throw it away to Directv? Of course if you are known to have super bad luck then go for it.


+1


----------



## rebaztec (Apr 14, 2007)

BK EH said:


> +1


I'm with you on this. Been around since 1996 w/o the plan. However, due to their crazy 90 day warranty on leased equipment. I have given in. All of my boxes are out of "warranty" and if you haven't noticed they do all sorts of weird things. Hard drives go kaput all the time and to be honest some of my boxes are in places like the garage. I'm going to try it for a year and see what happens. Tired of calling and getting the $70 service fee speech and not being given any discounts for being around since 1996. I have reaped many other discounts, but for other reasons, so I'm not complaining. Just saying...$5.99 is not a big deal.

Also, by your logic, which is fine, some people could say they have spent $10,400 on Starbucks in the last 8 years. Geesh...:lol:

$5 a day, 260 days a year(no weekends) for 8 years.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

rebaztec said:


> I'm with you on this. Been around since 1996 w/o the plan. However, due to their crazy 90 day warranty on leased equipment. I have given in. All of my boxes are out of "warranty" and if you haven't noticed they do all sorts of weird things. Hard drives go kaput all the time and to be honest some of my boxes are in places like the garage. I'm going to try it for a year and see what happens. Tired of calling and getting the $70 service fee speech and not being given any discounts for being around since 1996. I have reaped many other discounts, but for other reasons, so I'm not complaining. Just saying...$5.99 is not a big deal.
> 
> Also, by your logic, which is fine, some people could say they have spent $10,400 on Starbucks in the last 8 years. Geesh...:lol:
> 
> $5 a day, 260 days a year(no weekends) for 8 years.


Thats because for a frontline CSR, longevity gets you alot of places, but service calls dont really count in that list of alot of places... Discounts on equipment (if the system offers it), or programming... But DTV claims to pay atleast $150 per call, so they want to get almost have that back...


----------



## scotch27 (Dec 5, 2006)

surfbird said:


> very well said.. a few things I saw that may need to be covered.. commitment is not continued.. w/pp ok..
> 
> Now, for the rest of you bickering over the Owned vs Leased below..
> 
> ...


I don't post very often, but I had to comment on this...I'm sure you have a wealth of information in those 3 paragraphs, but anybody who has been brought up on the english language is probably scratching their heads. Can you summarize what you said again, and this time use actual words and complete sentences? Pretty scary for D* if you talk like this too.


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

rebaztec said:


> Hard drives go kaput all the time and to be honest some of my boxes are in places like the garage.


ding ding ding. 5 years ago I would have NEVER paid for the warranty plan.

But today - I have multiple little computers, with lots of hard drives, that cost a lot more to deal with than years past. The $6 isn't bad. For me, I paid $799 for my HDTivo a couple years ago. The HDMI is dead, there are some quality issues, and the HD has problems. In another month or so I'll call up and have it replaced (its just on a spare TV in a play room now so its ok that its not 100%). Cost to me will be $0.

The equation might change when my last owned box (this HDTivo) goes away - however - keeping the service plan also improves your customer rating for future consideration. Its really part insurance plan, part negotiation chip.

Chris


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

rebaztec said:


> I'm with you on this. Been around since 1996 w/o the plan. However, due to their crazy 90 day warranty on leased equipment. I have given in. All of my boxes are out of "warranty" and if you haven't noticed they do all sorts of weird things. Hard drives go kaput all the time and to be honest some of my boxes are in places like the garage. I'm going to try it for a year and see what happens. Tired of calling and getting the $70 service fee speech and not being given any discounts for being around since 1996. I have reaped many other discounts, but for other reasons, so I'm not complaining. Just saying...$5.99 is not a big deal.
> 
> Also, by your logic, which is fine, some people could say they have spent $10,400 on Starbucks in the last 8 years. Geesh...:lol:
> 
> $5 a day, 260 days a year(no weekends) for 8 years.


It's worse...if you invested that money at a pretty conservative 5% those overpriced cups of coffee are costing you an additional $500 a year for the rest of your life...and that doesn't take compounding into account


----------



## Steady Teddy (Jan 23, 2007)

Is replacing a dish or multiswitch covered in the service plan?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Steady Teddy said:


> Is replacing a dish or multiswitch covered in the service plan?


Yes replacing the dish, multi-switch, and cables are covered by the protection plan if there is a problem.


----------



## KurtV (Dec 21, 2006)

scotch27 said:


> I don't post very often, but I had to comment on this...I'm sure you have a wealth of information in those 3 paragraphs, but anybody who has been brought up on the english language is probably scratching their heads. Can you summarize what you said again, and this time use actual words and complete sentences? Pretty scary for D* if you talk like this too.


+1


----------



## rebaztec (Apr 14, 2007)

scotch27 said:


> I don't post very often, but I had to comment on this...I'm sure you have a wealth of information in those 3 paragraphs, but anybody who has been brought up on the english language is probably scratching their heads. Can you summarize what you said again, and this time use actual words and complete sentences? Pretty scary for D* if you talk like this too.


Also, just for reference.

Articles:

Use "A" before a word that begins with a consonant, i.e. a dog, a tiger, a Directv HR20

Use "AN" before a word that begins with a vowel, i.e. an elephant, an IRD, an October filled with poor grammar.

For next time...:sure:


----------



## rebaztec (Apr 14, 2007)

Another question, when a box goes out to pasture, does that mean that it can never be reactivated? Is it just on that account, or can it be sold and reactivated with a new card somewhere down the road. Might try to repair it or something. Does the old box get sent back to D* after the new/refurb arrives?


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

rebaztec said:


> Another question, when a box goes out to pasture, does that mean that it can never be reactivated? Is it just on that account, or can it be sold and reactivated with a new card somewhere down the road. Might try to repair it or something. Does the old box get sent back to D* after the new/refurb arrives?


It truely depends.
Is it a leased receiver? owned?
If it shows up in the system as leased then you will be swapping it out for the replacement, if it is owned you can repair it and get a new access card


----------



## rebaztec (Apr 14, 2007)

CJTE said:


> It truely depends.
> Is it a leased receiver? owned?
> If it shows up in the system as leased then you will be swapping it out for the replacement, if it is owned you can repair it and get a new access card


It's owned. My understanding is that if say...an owned HR10 goes bad, you can have it replaced with an HR20. Some say that HR20 will come up as owned as well since you owned the HR10. I have been told and have question CSRs on this point. That owned equipment will be replaced if broken.

My question is this, let say...just spitwading here...you call up with a bad HR10 or other bad owned rec., from I've been told here, they will send you a replacement. In this case an HR20. What happens to the HR10? If it is "broken" then it can't be reactivated later? By me or anyone who might be foolish enough to buy a "broken" HR10 from me.


----------



## Captaintrips420 (Sep 1, 2007)

i just had to jump through a couple small hoops to schedule a service call for my dish allignment.

my readings are 40-70 on 103b but fine on all the other sats. D* will not send anyone out if just one sat is bad, even if that is the main thing you watch and your main reason for being their customer...

I had to tell them that all my sats were getting that low of a signal and make up a few other fibs while doing the phone troubleshooting, but all in all it took maybe 10 minutes to finally get him to agree to send a tech out.

lets see how they do this saturday when the come out, if the installers dont call and cancel due to the fact that its a weekend.


----------



## Steady Teddy (Jan 23, 2007)

Captaintrips420 said:


> D* will not send anyone out if just one sat is bad, even if that is the main thing you watch and your main reason for being their customer...


I told them I was having pixelation and total signal loss with 103b only and they are sending out a tech Thursday. At first they didn't want to schedule because I said the problem was intermittent and my signal readings were not weak enough. But it's been happening so much the last couple of days that I called them back was put through to a more understanding CSR.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

They should send out someone on a service call for any satellite that is receiving low signal strength. I am sad to hear that it took so much just to get a service call set up.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

rebaztec said:


> It's owned. My understanding is that if say...an owned HR10 goes bad, you can have it replaced with an HR20. Some say that HR20 will come up as owned as well since you owned the HR10. I have been told and have question CSRs on this point. That owned equipment will be replaced if broken.
> 
> My question is this, let say...just spitwading here...you call up with a bad HR10 or other bad owned rec., from I've been told here, they will send you a replacement. In this case an HR20. What happens to the HR10? If it is "broken" then it can't be reactivated later? By me or anyone who might be foolish enough to buy a "broken" HR10 from me.


For theorys sake... if you SAY its broken, and its NOT broken, and you get a replacement HR20 (Which unless there is a glitch in the system will be *LEASED*)), you could later call back and activate the HR10.

However, there are fraud teams that check for these kind of things.


----------



## Captaintrips420 (Sep 1, 2007)

okietekkie said:


> They should send out someone on a service call for any satellite that is receiving low signal strength. I am sad to hear that it took so much just to get a service call set up.


as long as they fix it on saturday and i get better signal i am happy. i am used to CSR's being a hastle to deal with and have the unfortunately pleasure of dealing with them regularly (not only d* but many many other companies as well for my job)

Its a shame that when dealing with CSR's my experience has taught me that if you know what you want, lie so that you can get it because if you are honest they will blow you off and look for reasons not to help.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

I agree that it is a shame that that has been your experience.

I can just hope that your experiences will change :/


----------



## rebaztec (Apr 14, 2007)

CJTE said:


> For theorys sake... if you SAY its broken, and its NOT broken, and you get a replacement HR20 (Which unless there is a glitch in the system will be *LEASED*)), you could later call back and activate the HR10.
> 
> However, there are fraud teams that check for these kind of things.


First off, if you work for D*. I get it. Not trying to circumvent anything. Merely playing devil's advocate. I mean, what are they going to do...come to a subscriber's house and tell them to plug in that receiver or else to see if it works? If I were to sell it, how are they going to know? What are they going to say? What if that other person fixed the damn thing?

On the other hand, if you don't work for D*. What the H*ll do you care? Just saying...Yes, I know you can argue that if too many people do this stuff then it affects us all. I get it...I'm with you... I'm on board...I get the concept...I'm aware of the implications...


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

rebaztec said:


> First off, if you work for D*. I get it. Not trying to circumvent anything. Merely playing devil's advocate. I mean, what are they going to do...come to a subscriber's house and tell them to plug in that receiver or else to see if it works? If I were to sell it, how are they going to know? What are they going to say? What if that other person fixed the damn thing?
> 
> On the other hand, if you don't work for D*. What the H*ll do you care? Just saying...Yes, I know you can argue that if too many people do this stuff then it affects us all. I get it...I'm with you... I'm on board...I get the concept...I'm aware of the implications...


Hey hey hey... Im not trying to get a rise out of you or anything else here. We both understand the implications... :lol:

Im all good over here, im just saying, this is what I know... :biggrin:


----------



## rebaztec (Apr 14, 2007)

HR10 rebooted all by itself last night during Kid Nation. My son and I like to watch it together. At about the 13 min. mark, the screen went blank and came up with the "Powering up" screen. Now it's freezing up after a reboot. It's never done that before. In fact, none of my Tivos have ever done that before... Luckily I had the show recording on another DVR so no biggie there, but now what do I do now to make a claim on the protection plan. I started the plan just a few weeks ago on a whim. Basically was going to wait a month and then have D* or one of their lackies come out and repoint my dish. Now I'm really glad I have it.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Jun 13, 2006)

rebaztec said:


> HR10 rebooted all by itself last night during Kid Nation. My son and I like to watch it together. At about the 13 min. mark, the screen went blank and came up with the "Powering up" screen. Now it's freezing up after a reboot. It's never done that before. In fact, none of my Tivos have ever done that before... Luckily I had the show recording on another DVR so no biggie there, but now what do I do now to make a claim on the protection plan. I started the plan just a few weeks ago on a whim. Basically was going to wait a month and then have D* or one of their lackies come out and repoint my dish. Now I'm really glad I have it.


Simple, call up and go thru phone trees to technical support. Listen to the options and then get thru to a rep tell them you are stuck at the powering up screen, they will ask to reset again (indulge them and do so ). Then, tell them it is still stuck at the gray screen and they will come back and tell you they will replace it. Free if your protection plan is active, $19.95 if not.

In my most recent case the rep I had wanted to be sure I got a new HR20, so scheduled an appointment, one other time they sent me a refurbed HR20.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

rebaztec said:


> Luckily I had the show recording on another DVR so no biggie there, but now what do I do now to make a claim on the protection plan. I started the plan just a few weeks ago on a whim. Basically was going to wait a month and then have D* or one of their lackies come out and repoint my dish. Now I'm really glad I have it.


If you actually signed up just a few weeks ago, it probably hasn't kicked in yet as there is a 30 day period after sign-up before the plan takes effect (to avoid people only signing up once their box craps out). You can call them and see what they say, but I believe according to the terms and conditions of the plan you aren't covered for 30 days. If you are covered, it's usually as easy as Tonedeaf stated. Sometimes the will require a tech to come out, but given it's an HR10-250, they tend to just go to replacement if you're getting nothing but a gray screen.

If you aren't covered yet, they may offer to do it for some fee (in the neighborhood of $14.95?). Otherwise, you may need to wait until your wait period is over.


----------



## rebaztec (Apr 14, 2007)

JLucPicard said:


> If you actually signed up just a few weeks ago, it probably hasn't kicked in yet as there is a 30 day period after sign-up before the plan takes effect (to avoid people only signing up once their box craps out). You can call them and see what they say, but I believe according to the terms and conditions of the plan you aren't covered for 30 days. If you are covered, it's usually as easy as Tonedeaf stated. Sometimes the will require a tech to come out, but given it's an HR10-250, they tend to just go to replacement if you're getting nothing but a gray screen.
> 
> If you aren't covered yet, they may offer to do it for some fee (in the neighborhood of $14.95?). Otherwise, you may need to wait until your wait period is over.


I'll call...either way, it's basically $15-$20 to replace or free after 30 days...Shame, since I really like the TIVO interface and this is my last box. I have about 5 of them under my bed, all owned, so I guess I'll start farming them out to neighbors and relatives...for a price of course...


----------



## samstone (Feb 23, 2007)

I've been reading this thread for awhile and thought I'd relate to you why I've finally decided to break down and pick up the plan. When I activated my HD service back in Jan. they put in a multiswitch that wasn't a Zinwell. When the new HD channels finally became available, I could not received them. When I called to inform them of this problem and told them I had read about the problem with t he switch on this forum, they said they would send someone out to replace it. Nothing was ever said about any charge to do this. Much to my surprise, when the bill came, there was the $70 charge. When I called and ask what it was for, they said it was for the service charge. I finally had to ask for a supervisor and ask them why I should pay for something that was their mistake, He kept saying that he couldn't change it, until I told him I was a member of this group and he quickly said he would take it off the bill. i'm not sure I could get him to do it again so I probably should pick this up.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Sam,

You should do what you're comfortable with.

Couple of notes:

1. They might not have covered the call you made under the Protection Plan as the plan exempts bad installation work. Although to date I haven't heard or read of them quibbling with people over issues like that.

2. The call cost $70. The minimum term for the Protection Plan is twelve months or (12 x $5.99) $71.88. 

Overall, if having the plan gives you a little bit more security then there are a lot worse things you can spend your money on.


----------



## samstone (Feb 23, 2007)

It's only one 12 pack of Bud Light :lol:


----------



## TermiNader (Jul 10, 2007)

I had to get my dish realigned 4 months after the HD upgrade. Since it was "out of warranty" even though the installer did not include a monopole for stabilization, I chose to go with the Protection Plan. It's break even since the service call would be $70.

I am not sure if I will renew it after the first year.



samstone said:


> I've been reading this thread for awhile and thought I'd relate to you why I've finally decided to break down and pick up the plan. ...


----------



## jtn (Oct 18, 2007)

Cant a service plan be added a day before you need work or replacement, and once it has been done cancelled? So you actually pay for one month? Instead of keeping it? Is there a minimum time to keep the plan? I thought you can add and cancel anytime.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

jtn said:


> Cant a service plan be added a day before you need work or replacement, and once it has been done cancelled? So you actually pay for one month? Instead of keeping it? Is there a minimum time to keep the plan? I thought you can add and cancel anytime.


No.

There is a 30 day grace period from the time you add the plan until the time you use it.

If you can't wait the 30 days, often the CSR will do the service call for 14.95 or free if you commit to having the plan for 12 months. If you don't keep if for 12 months there is a $10 cancellation fee. I would expect that cancellation fee to go up to close that loophole.


----------



## jtn (Oct 18, 2007)

RobertE said:


> No.
> 
> There is a 30 day grace period from the time you add the plan until the time you use it.
> 
> If you can't wait the 30 days, often the CSR will do the service call for 14.95 or free if you commit to having the plan for 12 months. If you don't keep if for 12 months there is a $10 cancellation fee. I would expect that cancellation fee to go up to close that loophole.


Thanks Robert, does the premium package include the protection plan? Or did they remove that, it used to I believe.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

jtn said:


> Thanks Robert, does the premium package include the protection plan? Or did they remove that, it used to I believe.


It's seperate.

At times though there are promotions that include the plan for X amount of time for new customers.


----------

